# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cyprinids >  Puntius gelius

## ranmasatome

took some today with the new st-e2.. :Very Happy:  works wonders!!






Yup.. they arent as coloured up as i would like them to be but.. at least i shot them..haha..
I like the last one best.. but in taht shot the tail is slanted and the fish is kinda tilted.. but lighting i think is the best for taht one no??

----------


## hwchoy

now must practice shooting orientation. your cam is too high and hence pointing down at an angle.

----------


## mickthefish

i like em ranma, like you said they could do with settling down to show thier pattern, best for me is pic no 2.
mick

----------


## hwchoy

I find it very strange that the current stock of "gelius" are all rather elongated and pale. I used to see them, even though fairly small size, are intensely yellow and with a shorter deeper body.

----------


## mickthefish

ive had the same thoughts, going back 2 yrs the fish that come in had a well proportioned body, the fish were getting now are long ill looking specimens with very little colour, are they farming them choy?.
mick

----------


## hwchoy

I do not know if they are farmed. we could order some from Andrew and see.

----------


## ranmasatome

actually these came from good stock.. they were in my other tanks for a while and the colour there was fabulous.. i think its just they are stressed out..

choy.. i think its more the table was low..not my camera was high.. they were placed on a stool when i shot them.. have since moved them to a nice table.. :Very Happy: 

Now time to get some Barbus jae.. seen any lately??

----------


## Quixotic

Haha, just bought some of these guys back today.

Out of the tank, about half of the fishes look really really elongated and thin. Look as though they are deformed or something. Farm bred possibly? Hmm...

But of course, I picked those better and healthier looking ones.

ranmasatome, looking forward to more of their shots when coloured up.

----------


## hwchoy

no, they just don't look the same. even if the colour is there the body shape is still different. weird.

have never seen any Barbus around.

----------


## Quixotic

Well, I searched the old thread on the other forum and found this:




> ...Puntius gelius is very, very variable in size, color and markings...


Variable in size = different in shape as well? Go get some of the different ones leh...

----------


## mickthefish

they might be catching them from a different location, i still want to see the gelius with the red fins that andrew described to us.
mick

----------


## Quixotic

Yes, yes, exactly my thoughts as well... hahaha...

----------


## valice

Is this normal shape?

----------


## ranmasatome

Dont know leh... they already said the shape is variable liao.

----------


## genes

Darn! These guys are gonna burn another hole in my pocket.

----------


## luenny

Are you sure the one that Vincent shoot and the one that Justin shoot are the same fish? Looks so different.

----------


## ranmasatome

same fish... mine was just really discoloured and stressed.

----------


## Heiko Bleher

Hi,

my name is Heiko Bleher and I wanted for you all have a great, healthy and (fish)happy new year.

I am reading this thread and wonder if you all know, that P. gelius has an incredible broad distribution, I found them from the western state of Bihar all the way to Assam, in Myanmar and elsewhere, and in each collecting location they looked different. So it is very important for you to know where the population you have comes from. Normally populations should not be mixed.

Now have agood one and keep up the good photography,

always

Heiko Bleher

----------

